# HONG KONG [12] Poor & Rich Along the Hillsides



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

this situation also happen in other super urban in world, not just happen in HK.


----------



## snoopy (Sep 21, 2005)

another reason to hk's low birth rate is that not many young people are getting married anymore. its mainly a career and money-making orientated lifestyle...

lovely pics hkskyline! thanks for the pictures. I remember many nights of mine at the HK public library hahaa.


----------

